# [SOLVED] air card adapter for desktop



## Hink3283 (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought a Sierra Wireless Air Card from my wireless provider for my laptop, and am trying to find an adapter for my desktop. My OS is XP Media Center, SP 2. Where I live, DSL and cable are unavailable at this time, and satellite and air cards are the only way I can get high speed. I desperately need some help, because my laptop was damaged recently and the screen is cracked in several places, and need high speed somewhere for school.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: air card adapter for desktop*

Something like this may do the trick: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-CardBus-PCMCIA-Adapter-Card/dp/B00068YUPM


----------



## Hink3283 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: air card adapter for desktop*

thank you very much, john, that's actually EXACTLY what I've been hunting for!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: air card adapter for desktop*

You're welcome.


----------

